# Petit Flot - bucket bag - any mod shots?



## LVinCali

just when I thought I hit my bag limit for a while, I see this.... 

I saw a little info on this bag on the chat thread, but would to see it on a person!  I hope I hate it, but I know I won’t.


----------



## annie9999

Just saw this on instagram.  Looks beautiful but bucket bags aren't my thing so hopefully I'm safe.


----------



## LVinCali

annie9999 said:


> Just saw this on instagram.  Looks beautiful but bucket bags aren't my thing so hopefully I'm safe.



I just bought a LV bucket bag a few weeks ago, but would prefer a black or green Goyard!  I won’t be in a city with a Goyard until February so I’m safe for the time being.


----------



## cph706

Does anyone know the price in US?


----------



## c18027

cph706 said:


> Does anyone know the price in US?


Yes
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/goyard-chat-thread.540560/page-30#post-33474403


----------



## livethelake

Does anyone have the dimensions of the bag?  thx


----------



## cph706

c18027 said:


> Yes
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/goyard-chat-thread.540560/page-30#post-33474403



thanks!!! It’s such a pretty bag!


----------



## JJA0421

Just got this cutie today!! Love it! It’s so lightweight


----------



## jiangjiang

JJA0421 said:


> Just got this cutie today!! Love it! It’s so lightweight


Congratulations! 
Is it mini size? Any chance for a model shot please


----------



## MrsJstar

It’s so cute(in pics, haven’t seen it in person) But my SA sent me this..


----------



## MrsJstar

And this pic..she said she 5’7 for reference


----------



## jiangjiang

MrsJstar said:


> It’s so cute(in pics, haven’t seen it in person) But my SA sent me this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619873


Oh my! This is beyond cute!


----------



## 19flowers

love this!


----------



## MrsJstar

It’s so cute! Dying to see in person! Here’s another my SA sent to see the inside [emoji7]


----------



## gcwl

MrsJstar said:


> It’s so cute(in pics, haven’t seen it in person) But my SA sent me this..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4619873



Thank you for posting! Do you mind sharing your SA info?


----------



## kbcrew

Does anyone know if the strap is adjustable?


----------



## gcwl

kbcrew said:


> Does anyone know if the strap is adjustable?



Yes, apparently it’s adjustable to 3 different lengths (3 holes)


----------



## Stregahorn

Anyone have the pricing in Paris?


----------



## vandie14

Anyone have any further info for this bag? In terms of review and whether its too bulky?


----------



## mixlv

I saw this in the Goyard store on Rodeo Drive in orange - I am NOT an orange person - and immediately fell in love with it.  Color and all.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  It's a clever bag with the 3 crossbody settings.  Very beautiful.


----------



## vandie14

mixlv said:


> I saw this in the Goyard store on Rodeo Drive in orange - I am NOT an orange person - and immediately fell in love with it.  Color and all.  Now I can't stop thinking about it.  It's a clever bag with the 3 crossbody settings.  Very beautiful.



Do you perhaps have any pictures or mod shots of the bag? Im looking to purchase it but dont have a store nearby . Thank you in advance!


----------



## mixlv

vandie14 said:


> Do you perhaps have any pictures or mod shots of the bag? Im looking to purchase it but dont have a store nearby . Thank you in advance!


I didn’t take any but wish I had.  Can’t get it out of my mind.


----------



## vandie14

mixlv said:


> I didn’t take any but wish I had.  Can’t get it out of my mind.


I feel exactly the same 
I keep searching for pictures, reviews, and mod shots online… this is such a beautiful bucket bag!


----------



## vandie14

After finally travelling to Paris again, I went to the Goyard store directly on the first day to check out the Petit Flot. The SA told me it was the LAST one in the brown/black color combo in Paris! I knew i directly had to buy her even though I usually don’t do impulse purchases. She is so lightweight and fits so much. I am so excited and happy to add this gem into my collection ❤️.


----------



## mixlv

I’m definitely buying the cute bag next time I’m in Beverly Hills.


----------



## vandie14

mixlv said:


> I’m definitely buying the cute bag next time I’m in Beverly Hills.



i can only recommend! i have never been so easily convinced by a bag as this one! so unique and beautiful


----------



## bayareaa

hi does anyone know how much the special color is for the petit flot in europe?


----------



## vandie14

bayareaa said:


> hi does anyone know how much the special color is for the petit flot in europe?


EUR 1350 for normal colors and EUR 300 extra for special colors


----------



## bayareaa

vandie14 said:


> EUR 1350 for normal colors and EUR 300 extra for special colors


thank you! do you know if they have the green in stock often?


----------



## roxytangerine

I was just in Monaco and got a yellow one. They seemed to have all the colors available. I considered white, gray and yellow but the brightness of the yellow was so happy!


----------



## debsea

vandie14 said:


> After finally travelling to Paris again, I went to the Goyard store directly on the first day to check out the Petit Flot. The SA told me it was the LAST one in the brown/black color combo in Paris! I knew i directly had to buy her even though I usually don’t do impulse purchases. She is so lightweight and fits so much. I am so excited and happy to add this gem into my collection


Love it!


----------



## debsea

Hi such a cute bag. Any further thoughts a year later?


----------



## roxytangerine

I have it in yellow. I love it! It's a great size and I love the adjustable handle. I wear it several times/week. I do wish the bag would stay cinched a bit more more but I think once the canvas softens up, it will eventually close more easily. It's my first Goyard and it's made me a fan of the brand. Great quality and functionality and cute!


----------



## debsea

Thank you! Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


----------



## alicap22

Love Goyard I have 2 GM Anjous (white and bright blue) that I bought at the store in NY before I moved from there.  Anjou is so underrated I think with the leather inside and in the GM size its the best travel or work bag!
 I've thought about this tiny bucket bag a lot bc it's so adorable and I was just shopping for a bucket bag (I went with the LV Bella in mahina leather instead bc I figured I have enough goyard print) but fashionphile has pics on google modeling this bag on their mannequin if that helps!


----------



## roxytangerine

debsea said:


> Thank you! Do you mind me asking how much you paid?


Gosh, I don't remember. I bought it in Monaco and their prices were less than France I think.


----------



## yoshikitty

roxytangerine said:


> Gosh, I don't remember. I bought it in Monaco and their prices were less than France I think.



The price in Monaco and France is the same.


----------



## jencl3

Spotted in korea! So cute


----------

